# Black Ice Clowns in GTA?



## SKurj (Oct 26, 2011)

Has anyone seen any of these available?

BA's in whitby has some black clowns they are calling black ice (wrong..)

Looking for the something like the ORA black ice (unless they are silly priced)


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

Any odd Clowns are Crazy priced.

Your Best bet would be to call OakvilleReef, Tom always has some high end clowns.


----------



## JulieFish (Apr 8, 2011)

Another option to try is Hubert at Reef Aquatica - he seems to have lots of fancy clowns. No idea how crazy the prices will or won't be (contact via his website)


----------



## shark (Jan 28, 2009)

JulieFish said:


> Another option to try is Hubert at Reef Aquatica - he seems to have lots of fancy clowns. No idea how crazy the prices will or won't be (contact via his website)


do they ship to toronto? and have u ever done any transactions with them? how was the service and shipping?


----------



## damsel_den (Oct 31, 2011)

Reef aquaticas in toronto, yiu can pick up by appointment only


----------



## SKurj (Oct 26, 2011)

I've shopped with Hubert before, and will do again, though I visit the store I won't buy fish online.


----------



## dimples76 (Feb 1, 2011)

I saw them 2 weeks ago at Oakvillereef gallery. Absolutely beautiful fish. $150 a piece.


----------



## JulieFish (Apr 8, 2011)

Yeah I bought a tank raised neon goby from reef aquatica. He offered to ship but I prefer to go pick up (near the zoo). It's not a store, it's in a private residence but that doesn't bother me. I had no problems and service was great.


----------



## caker_chris (Apr 22, 2010)

how come when I message reef aquatica i never get a response?


----------



## JulieFish (Apr 8, 2011)

I donno. His response was not instantaneous. He did take a few days (3-5 I think) to email me after the first message I sent.


----------



## caker_chris (Apr 22, 2010)

In the last two years I have probably sent him 5 messages and he hasn't returned one of them. I gave up.


----------

